# wizard is so kaputt :D



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Mai 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/4309703682


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2012)

11 Jahre Entwicklungszeit ...


----------

